# Gamer PC + Monitor, Computer, Komplettsystem + TFT - Q9550, Radeon HD6950 + Office PC



## ShynePo (30. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

verhandeln ist okay. Der gute Ton sollte aber gewahrt bleiben!




> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Von _mir _gibts weder Garantie noch Gewährleistung. Generell keine    Rücknahme. Sollte mal was schief gehen und ich nehme doch etwas  zurück,   wird entweder gar kein Porto erstattet oder es wird 50/50  geteilt, je   nach Sachlage. Volle Erstattung gibt es nie.
Versand: DHL


----------



## phily (30. Januar 2012)

6 systeme? unter private kleinanzeigen?keine garantie, keine gewährleistung + heutiges anmeldedatum? 
nicht böse gemeint, aber viel erfolg. wieso machste es nicht bei ebay?


----------



## ShynePo (30. Januar 2012)

Danke 

eBay will 9%! Bin hier neu, in anderen Foren nicht. 6 Rechner kann man schon leicht zusammenkratzen als Bastler. Abholung in Bochum bei Zweifel!


----------



## phily (30. Januar 2012)

war auch wirklich nicht böse gemeint, kam vielleicht falsch rüber in meinem post.  9%? das würd ich dann auch nicht machen.

komme übrigens auch aus dem schönen bochum


----------



## ShynePo (31. Januar 2012)

Dann schnapp dir einen der schönen Dinger


----------



## phily (3. Februar 2012)

haha , der erste rechner entspricht ungefähr meinem jetzigen, hab also kein bedarf und auch agr kein geld


----------



## ShynePo (3. Februar 2012)

ich hab preise gesenkt. erster und dritter von unten sind weg. bei interesse einfach mailen.


----------



## phily (4. Februar 2012)

sach mal, ein gebrauchtes notebook hast du nicht zufällig noch, was einigermaßen gut ist (zum surfen, nicht zum spielen)?meine schwester sucht nämlich eins


----------



## ShynePo (4. Februar 2012)

evtl.. im bekanntenkreis wollten welche ihre "alten" geräte abgeben. welche preisvorstellung und anforderung? so rein office oder schon doppelkern?


----------



## Zocker15xD (7. Februar 2012)

mit singlecores kann man heute nix mehr anfangen...da macht doch selbst das surfen keinen spaß mehr


----------



## ShynePo (7. Februar 2012)

Ich frag dann mal nach, aber zustimmen würde ich dir nicht. Ein guter Freund von mir liebt sein IBM oldschoool singlecore


----------



## Zocker15xD (8. Februar 2012)

Hmm, ich arbeite ab und an noch an nem Zweit-PC von nem Kumpel, und der hat noch nen Penthium P4 o oder so drin. Das Internet (an seinem Gamer-PC ca. 13000kbs) wird dann ungefähr auf 3000-4000kps abgebremst, und zumindest ich hab dann echt keinen Bock mehr....und der Penthium ist ja ein recht schneller Singlecore....


----------



## smooth1980 (10. Februar 2012)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Hmm, ich arbeite ab und an noch an nem Zweit-PC von nem Kumpel, und der hat noch nen Penthium P4 o oder so drin. Das Internet (an seinem Gamer-PC ca. 13000kbs) wird dann ungefähr auf 3000-4000kps abgebremst, und zumindest ich hab dann echt keinen Bock mehr....und der Penthium ist ja ein recht schneller Singlecore....



Meine Freundin hat auch nur nen 3Ghz P4 mit 2 GB Ram und ner X1900XT. Das Internet läuft auch nicht langsamer als bei Dual Core hab Ich festgestellt.Man muss nur wissen wie man nen Pc einzustellen hat dann rennt er auch.


----------

